

France to create $9 billion of wealth by designating new Champagne-producing land - rms
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/12/26/style/26champagne.php

======
marvin
This is not wealth per se...just a fancy way of tricking rich people into
giving away their money. How much better will my life get if I get 5000$ of
heated water or gasoline, versus 5000$ of "C"hampagne?

I wish the best of luck to these winemakers. But let's keep down our illusions
that they will make the world a $9 billion better place to live. Hell, they
even intend to make the same wine, except with a capital C on the label. How
much of an improvement is that?

~~~
rms
The wealth is in the increased value of the land which becomes as much as 200
times more productive with the new designation.

